# Speakers



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

Helo everyone, 
Listen I'v got a bit of a dilema. I've just bought a 1996 Altima SE(the car looks awesome). The thing is that I have Boston Acoustics speakers that I have bought for my old car, and I am now trying to see if it is possible to put them into the Altima. The speakers are 4/6 in the front and 6/9 in the back. If these cannot replace my stock ones, does anyone have ideas on alternate ways they can be installed? thx.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

My 93 had the Active Speaker option with six speakers. It has a 1 inch tweeter in the pillar, 5x7 in the door and 6x9 in the rear. Depending on how your car is optioned it may have stock either of those sizes that you have stock but you can use an adapter plate from crutchfield or the better car audio stores.

Troy


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Active Speaker? do you have a GLE?


----------



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

So 5/7 in the front and 6/9 in the back? mine are both rectangular, not round, is this a problem?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> Active Speaker? do you have a GLE?


I actually have an extrememly well optioned SE with power everything and the moonroof and a 5 speed that came with a factory viscous LSD (now a NISMO piece) but no HUD. I think all GLEs had automatics and anti-lock brakes.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Dimon said:


> So 5/7 in the front and 6/9 in the back? mine are both rectangular, not round, is this a problem?


No, it isn't a problem. You should be able to install both sets of speakers in the Altima but you will need an adapter plate for the 4x6 in the doors and the 6x9s in the back. I believe the front is a 5x7 and the rear is a 6 3/4 that you have.


Troy


----------



## altim (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Troy,
I am actually having problems replacing my front speakers (in my 97 Altima). I got 5x7's - since everybody said they would fit ok but I can't get the new speakers in.
First of all, there is this weird housing - stocks fit right in there but the aftermarket won't fit there.
And the whole in the door panel is too small, so I can't just mount the new speakers right into the doors.

I wonder....anybody makes some sort of adapter?

thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check with a good car stereo/ electronics store, they can either find one that is made or custom make one for you. Also certain speakers have housings that require some installation modifications to fit correctly.

Troy


----------

